

Is “Lean Startup” Right for Your Idea? - steilpass
http://www.nirandfar.com/2014/01/right-for-your-idea.html

======
cookiem0nster
When reading about the lean start-up movement (of which I'm a fan) a question
that comes into my mind is - can LSM techniques be applied to more traditional
technology areas such as storage, networking or even stuff like medical
equipment? I'm sure they can be, and would love to hear from folks here, what
they've seen in that area or how they think those can be applied there.

~~~
michalu
LSM is inspired by Toyota, the concepts are not new to business world, they're
new to startups.

